# I pulled the trigger on a D50 today.



## greybeard (Oct 24, 2020)

I've been pondering selling my A6000 rig and replacing it with a D50.  I have several Nikon AF-S lenses that I just could not adapt to the Sony and have full function.  So, today I checked with B&H and they have 2 lens bundle at a pretty reasonable price.  But, what really sealed the deal was that as an option you can add a FTZ adapter for around $40.  I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 14, 2020)

So as you have had it a while now ... how does it compare to your Nikon FF ?


----------



## Destin (Nov 14, 2020)

The old D50? You're ditching your A6000 (released in 2014) for a Nikon that came out nine years earlier in 2005?

What made you choose that camera specifically? Why not something newer and more comparable to the A6000?


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 14, 2020)

or do you mean the Z-50 ?


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 14, 2020)

I think this answers the question.

*Walk around with Z-50 today.*


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 14, 2020)

Its the all new Dz-50 little baby Nikon.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 16, 2020)

I continue to be impressed by this little camera.  I have the 2 lens + FTZ converter kit.  I also bought a Flashpoint/Godox tt350n flash which is a perfect size and has all the functions I need in a flash.  The FTZ adapter works just fine with AFS lenses but, will not AF or VC with my Tam 150-600 G1.  Can't really blame the adapter for this.  I'm debating getting a Nikon 12-24 f/4 ultra wide to use with the adapter.  I've ran into a few situations where the 16-50 just wasn't wide enough.  I haven't seen any plans from Nikon to make any more Z-50 lenses.  I prefer to get a native one but may have to settle for an AFS with the adapter.  As for comparing it with the D850?  Apples and oranges but, the IQ from the Z-50 is better than what I use to get from my D7500.  I think it is because of how the Z lenses match up with the system.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 16, 2020)

So Z is better than D ?


----------

